# Reheating mince?



## Robbie

Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## shorty

as long as its heated properly...should be fine!


----------



## Robbie

Any idea how long cooked mince will stay healthy for in the fridge?


----------



## Tall

robbiedont said:


> Any idea how long cooked mince will stay healthy for in the fridge?


3 days max in a sealed container IMHO.

The longer its been in the fridge the longer I heat it for.

3mins for made last night re-heated today

4mins+ for anything older.

I tend to marginally undercook the mince given that it will be microwaved.

With chicken I don't as its not worth the risk.


----------



## Robbie

TH&S said:


> 3 days max in a sealed container IMHO.
> 
> The longer its been in the fridge the longer I heat it for.
> 
> 3mins for made last night re-heated today
> 
> 4mins+ for anything older.
> 
> I tend to marginally undercook the mince given that it will be microwaved.
> 
> With chicken I don't as its not worth the risk.


I knew you would be along at some point with you being the king of mince and all (or is that queen? ooo sir)

Its time I put red meat back into my diet!


----------



## Tall

1kg beef = 4g creatine, 200g to 300g of protein, and alot of yum


----------



## chrisj22

I often re-heat mince, but it does my head-in when I find little hard bits which don't seem to have been microwaved properly. It puts me off the whole meal then. So gay....


----------



## Tall

chrisj22 said:


> I often re-heat mince, but it does my head-in when I find little hard bits which don't seem to have been microwaves properly. It puts me off the whole meal then. So gay....


Them be gristle my son....


----------



## u2mr2

No probs. I do this a lot when I make bolognese in bulk


----------



## Borris

> 3mins for made last night re-heated today
> 
> 4mins+ for anything older.


not realy, aslong as its above 65 c, its out the danger zone


----------



## Robbie

What a yummy dinner that was!

Can't wait to re eat it!!


----------



## dmcc

Just about anything can be reheated as long as it is stirred regularly to distribute the heat and it is piping hut at the end - temperature throughout should be 68 degrees or above (if you have a thermometer handy).

You need to be especially careful when reheating boiled rice, as there's a lovely bacteria which is specific to rice and causes you to be extravagantly ill - it can even cause death.

See, I knew that level 5 food safety would come in handy one day!


----------



## Robbie

dmcc said:


> Just about anything can be reheated as long as it is stirred regularly to distribute the heat and it is piping hut at the end - temperature throughout should be 68 degrees or above (if you have a thermometer handy).
> 
> You need to be especially careful when reheating boiled rice, as there's a lovely bacteria which is specific to rice and causes you to be extravagantly ill - it can even cause death.
> 
> See, I knew that level 5 food safety would come in handy one day!


Well reheating for me means the microwave...

Yeah I knew about the rice thing, its all about getting it in the fridge STRAIGHT after its cooked I'm told?


----------



## Mars

Hey robbie, wheres the pub, my local (norwich boozer) says no jeans, yours looks like much more fun. lol


----------



## dmcc

robbiedont said:


> Yeah I knew about the rice thing, its all about getting it in the fridge STRAIGHT after its cooked I'm told?


I wouldn't put anything in the fridge straight after cooking - you'll fck the temperature in the fridge and risk spoilage in everything else. If you reheat it, just make sure it is so hot it could melt steel.


----------



## Tall

Borris said:


> not realy, aslong as its above 65 c, its out the danger zone


I have no thermometer at work


----------



## dmcc

Stick your finger in it. If it burns, it's cooked.


----------



## Robbie

What I was told that the problem with the bacteria you get in rice is that it DOESN'T burn off, hence the reasoning behind getting it straight in the fridge.

I'd google it but I'm off to bed!


----------



## Tall

dmcc said:


> Stick your finger in it. If it burns, it's cooked.


Lol thats why I have my 3min / 4min rule.

I also drink lots of beer / vodka when on holiday to kill of any bacteria - friendly or unfriendly


----------

